
73% of developers who don't use AI plan to learn how in 2018 - denzil_correa
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/73-of-developers-who-dont-use-ai-plan-to-learn-how-in-2018/
======
cbanek
"17% of developers worked with AI or machine learning in 2017."

Really? That seems very high to me. Although maybe developers are a smaller
pool than I thought (is making a website still development these days)? Also,
same for the number of people who think PHP is #1 language (27%) (next, python
24%).

~~~
newusertoday
genuinely curious, why would making website not be development? you mean using
wix/squarespace ? or something else?

~~~
Omnius
It would be but if 90% of you are coding is website frontends or CRUD like
back ends then your skill set is fairly limited and you wouldn't be thinking
about learning AI.

------
pjmlp
It is the fashion industry....

